
Ask HN: Hire Us? - rishiloyola
 We are a small group of engineers out of Paris. We are expert at cloud costing and handling the large infrastructure. We are about to start our consultancy service. I would like to take help of the hackernews community to get the first few clients. We can help with hosting, cloud costing, web development, search engines, scaling issues or normal devops stuff. We will soon launch our website as well. We are quite flexible with our pricing and contracts :)<p>Feel free to reach out to me on this email id - rishiloyola98245@gmail.com
======
mtmail
There's a reason the previous post from 30min ago got flagged: job posts are
against the guidelines.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
Feel free to add yourself to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797592)

